
Ask HN: When is a good time to invest in Bitcoin - became
I&#x27;m looking to get into bitcoin but don&#x27;t want to lose money right away. When is a good time to buy into it?
======
tehsnitch
Follow the sane advice and dollar cost average - set aside a small amount each
week, say $50, and use that to buy btc no matter what the price is. Have a
plan to hold the coin for a certain amount of time say 2 years or when it
reaches a certain price threshold say $20k. This way you are getting some
exposure, with greatly reduced risk compared to dropping the whole lot in at
once.

------
wmf
One thing you can do is look at historical trends and buy when the price is
near the bottom of the band (which it is now):

[https://www.blockchaincenter.net/bitcoin-rainbow-
chart/](https://www.blockchaincenter.net/bitcoin-rainbow-chart/)
[https://bitcoineconomics.io/beam.html](https://bitcoineconomics.io/beam.html)

Or you can use a stock-to-flow model and buy when the price is below the
model's prediction:

[https://digitalik.net/btc/](https://digitalik.net/btc/)

------
lildata
Simple answer is : when the price is low. If you don't wanna wait or have to
figure out the if & when, dollar cost averaging is the most basic strategy
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dollar_cost_averaging](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dollar_cost_averaging)

~~~
notadog
The website dcaBTC.com provides some useful information and a
calculator/charts about dollar cost averaging bitcoin:
[https://dcabtc.com/](https://dcabtc.com/)

